# Eh Janam Tumhare Lekhe. Official Movie Link



## Admin

_Donate to Pingalwara: http://pingalwara.org/donations/

The movie is very inspiring portraying his selfless service towards humanity and how Bhagat Puran Singh accepted all his patients as his family member and fights for shelter so that they can live with dignity and die with dignity._





_
White Hill Productions in association with Pingalwara presents a Poonieland Studio Production ‘Eh Janam Tumhare Lekhe’, Punjabi film based on the life of  Bhagat Puran Singh ji._

Directed by Harjit Singh and produced by All India Pingalwara Charitable Society. Story, screenplay and dialogues are by Dr. Tejinder Harjit and Dr. Harjit Singh.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal

This is a must for all movie specially for younger generation. It teaches dedication, commitment, faith in God, relentless hard work, compassion and much more.


----------



## Signey

But there are no subtitles…….   
That is a sad thing for me.  
I will need to look around and see if I can find a different source.


----------

